# new pix



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

new pix of old mods.
The audio tube I built myself with what is in my sig.
The shifter handel came out of a Cobra AH61. It has all the wire attachments for the switchs and hopefully I can get them to work the components on my wheel. It is not attached yet but soon to be.
I want to get the gun ship fender flares offered by a company whose name I can not recall off the top of my head to tie it all together.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

would be sweet to wire up some machine guns and/or missiles to the switches... LOL...


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

yeah I love the smell of Napalm in the morning.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats a great ideal for the snorkels was thinking of having one for my air box with a cord for those just incase events


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice :rockn:


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

these are the fender flares I want. And I am going to paint the plastics OD Green and do all the lettering in black like on army helicopters.
http://loudervisions.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_6_7&products_id=13


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

sweet


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You could easily connect the 2WD/4WD switch in that shifter


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

2 wd 4wd, the winch, I am going to start ringing out the switchs soon to find out whats what


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah you win Best Shifter Mod. hands down.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah you win Best Shifter Mod. hands down.


 YEAH Thats what I'm talkin about. Thanks. I just need to get it shooting a 50 cal gatlin gun from where the radiator used to be


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

That is the sweetest shifter I have ever seen.:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the shifter isnt my taste, but i like your creativity. but you go get em son, remember headshots are where it is at.....


----------

